# Irreverent Warriors



## bobbrown0311

A couple guys from my old unit (2/5 Fox) decided to make an organization for veterans to provide something no other group can. It started small but irreverent warriors has gone nation wide. They host hikes and events to bring vets together to bond, laugh, cry, and heal. It helps vets extend that support network, people are encouraged to exchange numbers so when some one needs to reach out they have a place to turn. I suggest all vets look up irreverent warriors and find an event to go to. Come out to the next hike in Galveston in May the hikes provide more therapy than any doctors office ever could. We only have each other. It started off small but now vets from all branches, specialties, and era's have been showing up and it's amazing. My name in s Bobby and you can PM me and exchange numbers and you can always reach out to me. We lost some of our greatest heroes to their own hands and it's time that stops. We could only count on each other while we were in, and after EAS we still only have each other.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

713 249 1463 in fact there is my number incase some one is in need now. Please no nudes till after 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

Come on gents post your units lets get to know each other, no matter branch, gender, MOS, combat, no combat it don't matter. We want to get the older vets involved they got treated like **** and they made sure we didn't face that same treatment we owe you guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeptex

13F-Forward Observer
2-35 INFANTRY 25th ID


----------



## bobbrown0311

jeeptex said:


> 13F-Forward Observer
> 2-35 INFANTRY 25th ID


Nice we have had a lot more Army vets join us. Look it up on Facebook it's a great group and a great time. I was in Second Battalion Fifth Marines Fox co. It's basically an excuse to have some beers and vet out, they have almost a weekly cigar night on Washington. Spread the word!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbrown0311

Come on guys I see y'all lookin give a shout out if we reach one vet in need mission accomplished 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKodiak

US Army Engineer USARAK, C/864 STB. OEF IV


----------



## verylon

f I remember correctly 5th Army 49th Armory Division, 111th Engineering Battalion, 342 Engineering Company.late 60s,early70's
Airforce Sac, Tac, Mac and who knows what else Firefighter Crash/Rescue
Now my memory is gone,


----------



## Dathaidragon1

*US Army*

2001-2014 US Army 63B, 91B, 38B and 68W.
Iraq 04-05, 09, 10, 11
Afghanistan 07-08, 12


----------



## gman11b

Just joined the facebook group. Hoping to get something started closer to me.


----------



## just_cruisin

bobbrown0311 said:


> A couple guys from my old unit (2/5 Fox) decided to make an organization for veterans to provide something no other group can. It started small but irreverent warriors has gone nation wide. They host hikes and events to bring vets together to bond, laugh, cry, and heal. It helps vets extend that support network, people are encouraged to exchange numbers so when some one needs to reach out they have a place to turn. I suggest all vets look up irreverent warriors and find an event to go to. Come out to the next hike in Galveston in May the hikes provide more therapy than any doctors office ever could. We only have each other. It started off small but now vets from all branches, specialties, and era's have been showing up and it's amazing. My name in s Bobby and you can PM me and exchange numbers and you can always reach out to me. We lost some of our greatest heroes to their own hands and it's time that stops. We could only count on each other while we were in, and after EAS we still only have each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Retreat Hell!


----------

